# Project 22G Grammapharian



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

Top has been removed from tank to make it easier to work with.










I have a custom made gramophone aquarium that has been given to me and I've been building a 3D background, along with a sandfall in the middle of it. It's now come time to rebuild the support for the tank within the gramophone stand. It previously had a plywood bottom, but because I'm loaning it to a place I volunteer, I want to add foam to the bottom to make sure there would be no pressure points (The bottom had previously cracked and I re-siliconed it with additional supports. The problem is, it's such a tight fit, there is no additional room for the foam. I had originally thought of using metal, but recently I found some 1/4" foam which would allow me to only need to cut out a small section of the top brace to make it fit.

*The question is: do you think 2-3/4" x 6" as displayed below in photos would be enough support or should I investigate another option of support.*
Tank size is 20"L x 24"H x 13.5"W, the exact size of the foam.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

If those pieces of pressure treated are providing a really level surface, your foam may be enough. It really comes down to how level is it beneath the foam.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Coooooooool...

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

As to whether or not the pressure treated boards are enough, it depends if it accommodates the length and width of the tank. More tanks tend to crack when they're not being supported along the entire footprint of the bottom black bracing.


----------



## ncutler (Apr 26, 2010)

*UPDATE:* a volunteer does metal work and can make a 3/16" piece of of metal (he thinks aluminum) to fit the exact dimensions of the footprint. What's your thoughts on this? Should any holes be cut to encourage air flow to dry any water that runs down the side of the tank? The back will be sealed with hardboard but it can have holes cut in it.

Anything Else I should be thinking of?


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

I'd go with a piece of steel (stainless), aluminum over time will squish just like high density foam (not as much as foam).

Might I suggest replacing the two cross boards with one solid piece of hardwood the same thickness? It would help to solidify the wood structure around the tank, and create a solid base for the tank. 

(Very nice project btw, I'm jealous)


----------

